# flying wheels? - seattle



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

who is doing it this year? anyone done it before? how many riders?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll be there. Did it last year. It is a fun ride, but a bit of a zoo. You need to really ride heads-up because a lot of people are not used to riding in a group, and some very slow folk who think they are very fast think it's a race. But, if you ride alert it's a nice route.


----------



## sand-racer (Feb 9, 2006)

i will also be doing the flying wheels century. Got my ride packet in the mail the other day and cant wait im excited.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm riding from downtown to Redmond for the ride. Good preparation for the STP. Ditto on the other comments. Unfortunately the mass participation creates a number of safety hazards.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

*numbers*

Thanks for the replies. I'm doing the 100 miler with a buddy of mine. He's getting back into biking and I'm getting more and more in road biking; We make a good team. We've been riding pretty solidly, keeping up with the little chart cascade posts for recommended mileage for 1 day stp (did a century in under 6 hours for the first time yesterday). While we might not have the best chops for riding in groups we draft pretty closely off either other, hope that helps, he's a big guy, I love drafting off him. He also lives on Ames Lake so the ride will take place in our stomping grounds. Like rcnute I live downtown and thus when we ride together we usually ride out in the boondocks. 

how many people do this? 1,000s? I thought it was be a little ride through the country with 500 tops; how wrong am i? 

if you see a tall guy on a black look 461 with a red lid and jersey say hey


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

just got my packet im 1224


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Weather keeps looking better too. It's down to a 10% chance of rain and a high of 70. Nice.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

*woo hoo*

So I went down hard and fast with a 24 hour bug on wednesday morning. I beat it, and started getting better thursday afternoon. Worked friday night and closed the joint down (mark wahlburg came in oddly) didn't get to bed till 3 am sat morning, Woke up at 630, got down to the track and on the bike by 845. And had a BLAST. We forgot the water bottles (remembered everything else) so my buddy and I were without water for 12 miles, just to the top of Ames Lake (2nd) hill. We caught up with a good couple of guys after the 70 mile people left us at the banana station on west snoqualmie. Took lunch and caught up with a super pace-line right out of Monroe, rode it all the way to Stillwater hill (last big hill set). It was really special to see 12 guys who only know 1 or so other guys in the group working together so well, like scary well. We cruised till the last hill, I made it up, not overly quickly, but I made it to the top and didn't have any shame to hide. The pace-line had fallen apart and scattered by then, at the last food stop keith and I hooked up with 2 of the guys from our group, we also devoured a half dozen bananas each, and the four of us hammered out the end, picked up a rider or two along the way. Good ride, shame its not 100. Im exhausted, but will go to bed with a big smile on my face, and then won't wake up for at least 12 hours.

So (calling people by the jersys they were wearing) British flag dude, you rock, you organized the group real well. Parkinson, you are great and a great rider. lizard (parks buddy), likewise man, thanks for making those last miles smooth. Mavic, you didnt want us to pull you in, but we got you. twice! thanks for pulling. 

To the funny tandem, is the stoker single? if not 754, I love you; just couldn't adequately express it on the bike, plus I was coughing up what looked like elmers wood glue at the time; terribly inconvenient. 

Thanks to all those who volunteered, cut bananas, gave me free chapstick, set up areas I could leave my bike. 

and god bless the girls from 'sexy u' on the track things, red.vinyl.pants. with pearl izumi on underneath....grrrr

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/episode/view.mb?episodePk.pkValue=927659


----------



## rayolux (Jun 13, 2006)

I had the same experience; an awesome time, awesome support, great guys on the lines, all willing to pull. Your motion-based link is awesome—we were riding at about the same time at almost the exact same pace, i wonder if we were in any of the same lines?


----------

